# Falls City Beer / Falls City Cola



## FallsCityCola (Feb 21, 2017)

can anyone tell me anything about these bottles and approximently what they are worth . its a dark brown bottle with FC on the bottom and has patented falls city cola Louisville,ky made into the bottle I have pics but cant get them to upload


----------



## whittled (Feb 22, 2017)

According to American Breweries II  by Dale Van Wieren FC Brewery opened 1905 and changed to FC Ice &  Beverages at prohibition, Then changed back when it ended and remained  until 1978. FC Ice & Beverages is confirmed in the BBMUE of 1925 at Broadway and 31st St.

Here's you pictures. https://www.antique-bottles.net/show...l=1#post700096


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll buy it, if you want to sell it.

Google shows this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falls_City_Brewing_Company


----------



## FallsCityCola (Feb 23, 2017)

*FallsCityCola*

I have no clue what its worth but know that they are rare


----------



## FallsCityCola (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes Whittled that's my pics I posted before


----------

